# The Cubs



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is Saba and Tigress. They were brought to us by animal control a few weeks ago after being rescued from a freak show in vegas. We've just found out that they were stolen from a scientist in Asia who was experiemnting with gene splicing and most likely was trying to develop a race of super soldiers. (he is currently being hunted down)

These little beasts are definitely noctornal and wild. They only drink water and eat raw meat. We hope to coax their civil side to come out soon. We've since hired another worker just for the night shift to keep them happy. Oh yeah, and we've had to up the insurance plan should any skin be broken because of them biting anyone.










Saba









Tigress









Okay so I know they're not that scary or Halloween themed but I've been itching to create a pair like this!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I like it. Given the right context they could be scary. Like in a cage with a piece of raw meat.

Epicness regardless of context.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

glad to know someone thought they were cool


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like this idea! I'm already picking up dolls for my 2012 haunt and I'd like to borrow this idea. I like the idea of putting them in a cage too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now the kids in the orphanage have pets to play with


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks scareme and roxy! i guess i'll give the cage a serious thought. maybe i can pick one up in a few months or so.

scareme, i would really love to see your spin on this idea!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

their eyes are just creepy!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanx FE!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

eww that one on the left has eyes that look real.


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Snag a couple of cat/dog carriers at garage sales. They usually run $5 or less. Maybe put a bumbleball in them and add a sound track and you could put the fear of mutant babies in some kiddos...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i went garage selling with my sis last week and we didn't come across any. i'm looking for soem though...and a bumble ball...now that's an idea!

out of curiousilty, what part of town do you live in?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like both of these, but Saba is my favorite of the two. He has a menacing, wild look to him. Great job on both!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thank you fic!


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm NWW over by Sea World. I had several carriers but ended up getting rid of them. Was going to creep-em-up and maybe make one seem like it's got a rabid animal in it but they ended up being more in the way than useful. Keep your eyes open when hitting the garage sales/rummage sales/etc... Lots of good stuff to be found.

Maybe sometime near All Hallows Eve, we can start our own make-n-takes. If nothing else, just to hang and swap ideas.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

so i took you guy's ideas and ran with it....i discovered the kennel, my sister had stored in the shed outback, so i took it and with my neice/minion's help painted it up and then added my strobelight. I have yet to find a piece of meat but i'll keep looking.






what to yall think?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

daBOOhouse said:


> I'm NWW over by Sea World. I had several carriers but ended up getting rid of them. Was going to creep-em-up and maybe make one seem like it's got a rabid animal in it but they ended up being more in the way than useful. Keep your eyes open when hitting the garage sales/rummage sales/etc... Lots of good stuff to be found.
> 
> Maybe sometime near All Hallows Eve, we can start our own make-n-takes. If nothing else, just to hang and swap ideas.


that's way on the other side of town...lol, still i'll see what i can do!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

GREAT job on those! Tigress is my fav.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks Cathy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something about a strobe light that takes a setting from cute to creepy


----------

